# HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## CanyonRabbit (May 23, 2007)

OK!!!! I talked to Magnaflows R&D Department on the Exhaust systems for the FSI GTI and the Rabbit for 2007 and I think 2006 model GTI's work as well. I told them people are interested in their product and he said he wants to see the forum were we are talking about wanting this exhaust system. Sooooo Whoever is interested in Magnaflow exhaust systems post it under this topic and I'll send him the link when we have a good amount of people. Spread the word to other forums!


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

I'll be interested, only if the price is good and reasonable.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (ahson)*

X2..and preferably a dual muffler, because the singles are too loud.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

I'd love to see what Magnaflow has to offer. I thought the dual Borlas on the TT system were too loud.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm interested. Just make sure it's a good price, dual-tip, and that it'll fit a Jetta too


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

one more exhaust def cant hurt!
love to see what magnaflow has to offer


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

waiting with bated breath.....


----------



## Sarge_MK5 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_I'm interested. Just make sure it's a good price, dual-tip, and that it'll fit a Jetta too









If it'll fit a Jetta!


----------



## B.Bunny (Apr 2, 2007)

interested


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Here is the link to the original post:
http://www.socaleuro.com/forum...24176
I'm somewhat interested... Depends... I already have the Greddy and I love the sound. Its quiet, but gets louder (not annoyingly) when I push it.


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

yeah sounds good man let them build it and we will come....


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

interested, must have a single or dual muffler option and must be cheap...


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

Interested, nothing overly loud but still rocks performance.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

i'm definitly interested as long as the price is reasonable as others have said.


----------



## island T (May 1, 2000)

after hearing racinrabbit12 custom exhaust with the magnaflow mufflers, i'm definitely interested!


----------



## jetbug (Aug 30, 2006)

very interested
if it can fit.. or easily be made to fit a 2.5 beetle


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (jetbug)*

I'd be very interested in a dual muffler Magnaflow system as long as the price is competitive.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

ive been waitin for them to give some answers for a while now, i love the sound of their systems on my buddy's VR and i would want a single muffler system..with some cool tips..yeah cool tips make or break the system lol


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

I had it on my MKIII, although it was really loud (single muffler) it made the 2.0 sound amazing.. id like to see what they could do with the 2.5L


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (CanyonRabbit)*

I have a MKV jetta 2.5 make it fit I shall buy.


----------



## WhattaJetta (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (CanyonRabbit)*

After having a Magnaflow cat back on my 2003 GLI, I wanted to get one for my 2007 Rabbit. I called their customer service number once 2 months ago and got absolutely no useful information, other that "we're working on it" and "we don't know when it will be available." I sent them an e-mail 2 weeks ago asking for information and have received nothing from them. 
I want to buy it!! The other one I had was great, in terms of fitment, sound, durability and price. What are they waiting for?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_I'd love to see what Magnaflow has to offer. I thought the dual Borlas on the TT system were too loud.

Bah you guys dont know loud!








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqEqXckkBKA
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Magnaflow makes good stuff, I had a custom setup on my old A4 and used their stuff. My S4 (video above) has a Burns Stainless lightweight race muffler and fast intentions resonators but that was more so to make a point that the TT system wasnt loud hehe. 

_Modified by [email protected] at 2:43 PM 7-10-2007_


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:44 PM 7-10-2007_


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

holy $hit that sound awesome, i am starting another savings jar, will put $5.00 per day, but the time it comes out i will have theee $$$$ to get 
Yev


----------



## ZVdub (Dec 10, 2006)

im interested.


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

Im interested for sure.


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (Scratchmaster_J)*

interested.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Maestor_Shake)*

in


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

still interested


----------



## WhattaJetta (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (CanyonRabbit)*

Hey CanyonRabbit,
Have you heard anything from your R&D person at MagnaFlow yet? Has anyone from the company seen this thread? I still haven't heard a response to my e-mail of 3 weeks ago asking when? Don't they want to sell some cat-backs?








(You don't have to answer all the questions I posed...) Perhaps THEY should!









_Modified by WhattaJetta at 8:03 PM 7-19-2007_


_Modified by WhattaJetta at 8:04 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## SirBlueVw (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (CanyonRabbit)*

Very interested. Hopefully they will become interested in getting some of this $$$ I am willing to spend.


----------



## dazekiel (Sep 11, 2006)

I've been waiting for Magnaflow to offer something. I loved the catback I had on my Matrix XRS. They really know how to tune a muffler and resonator. 
It had great sound without being overbearing. That job was taken by the CAI anyway.  When the second cam opened up at 6 grand it would raise the dead.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm in...


----------



## max44 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (darkk)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (CanyonRabbit)*

I've been waiting for their 2.5 to come out. I want on with the dual tips.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_I'll be interested, only if the price is good and reasonable. 

x2


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

I'm in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prabbit (Dec 27, 2006)

ditto


----------



## WhattaJetta (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (CanyonRabbit)*

El Bumpo for getting MagnaFlow off their backsides and getting this product out!


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

i already have a magana flow put on at a exhust shop the (wide open model) for about 200$ and i have to say, its bad ass


----------



## WhattaJetta (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (CanyonRabbit)*

Bumpage for the Magnaflow for the Bunnage...


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

if it gets sum decent power and sounds right im in


----------



## karmatoburn (Aug 1, 2007)

i'm in especailly if it can get my 2.5 to sound anywhere near as 'throaty' as my 3.2 sounded


----------



## spyderracer393 (Jun 17, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (spyderracer393)*

so when can I buy this?


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_so when can I buy this?

x2


----------



## mk3trekk (Mar 11, 2005)

I havent bought an exhaust yet because I was so happy with my magnaflow on my mk3 and wanted to wait until they released a rabbit specific setup.


----------



## WhattaJetta (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (CanyonRabbit)*

So, *CanyonRabbit*, how many more "Yes I want to buy its" before you let MF know?










_Modified by WhattaJetta at 9:09 PM 8-31-2007_


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (WhattaJetta)*

tell them now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (CanyonRabbit)*

Any updates yet??


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (KoF)*

has anyone looked into Cherry bomb yet? they have high flow as well...


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (debo0726)*


_Quote, originally posted by *debo0726* »_has anyone looked into Cherry bomb yet? they have high flow as well...

you mean those cheap ass glass packs?.....I wouldn't even put them on my 85 GMC work truck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## blacked2.5 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (spdfrek)*

i have been figuring out everything for making my own custom magnaflow exhaust already, but if they make a catback one that i can bolt on then i would definantly be in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (CanyonRabbit)*

Late night bump for update


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

is there any update on the magnaflow exhaust?


----------

